# When to change to adult food, Hungry Puppy?



## NettyH (Oct 28, 2013)

Hiya All

We have a now 17/18 week old Vizsla pup.

I have been feeding her three times a day on freshly cooked meats ie chicken, beef etc mixed in with her puppy Harrington biscuits and in my opinion a fairly generous portion.

My vet said that slowly she would drop the lunchtime feed (ie by leaving it when offered) and eventually just be on Breakfast and Dinner but if anything she is more hungry now than ever. She did a flying jump today and pinched my Sultana Bagel mid-morning !! There is no way I could consider removing her lunchtime meal.

To look at she is sooo long and lanky still and her ribs are visible. 

My question is should I change her biscuits to adults maybe or is she to young to change to adult food?

This is my first Vizsla so any experience and help with moving and changing meals plans etc would be hugely appreciated?

Many thanks in advance 

Annette


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

If she is very "ribby" and she acts like she's always hungry, I don't think you should consider cutting any calories. (I don't think that's what you were suggesting, anyway...) Maybe at six months you could cut her back to two meals a day, but increase the size of each of those meals. She shouldn't act like she's always hungry. JMHO. She probably needs a few more calories right now.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

NettyH and Mrs or Ms. Annette  more truths Puppy food marked Growth 99 percent Marketing
all fluff fewer substances  : to be consumed by consumers who think in print I read it its right  :

and None of My Reds ever 

used them off the Mommy's Rich giving Core immunity supporting Milk. 

They eat the Best Core Foods from Puppy to death but do not over load Proteins Carb's and watch his or her sugars 

Stay on the Mid Day Lunches as well 

Poor Vets they do not understand blood sugars levels real foods supplements choices and why and sugar spikes and Glucose levels and why we keep mine constant and why? 


Up his Omegas wild Salmon, Buffalo, Duck , Venison , Moose, Elk, Boar chicken, turkey, bifidus yogurt, real rices, tuna wild caught very low mercury, carrots, shrimp, peas, pumpkin, sweet potato's and many more 

cut it up in smaller parts for them and the Others You posted is great  

make sure He is consuming all your core foods Or Supplements if you choose 

The Number 2 will provide all these facts and choices 

If mine are not working or Hunting they eat core foods every 4 or 5 hours 

with the Correct exercise choices and constant blood sugars your Pup will out Red Most ;D

clean clear hydration helps as well 

have a blessed day and weekender

Mother nature saw it all


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rudy, I was watching Alaska Fish Wars (or something like that) and can't believe how cheap salmon is over there. It was about a dollar per lb.....over 30 years ago I was selling salmon for £2.50 per lb (is that about $4.00 per lb) I don't think I could afford to feed my girl a lot of it now, as much as I'd like to.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Salmon is currently 18 dollars a pound by us. Our boys have some fresh fish but it can't be their daily main source of food, way too pricey. They had a little halibut to top their food tonight. 

Miles is almost 2 and chase is 6 months. Both still free fed puppy food. Our breeder says keep on puppy food if they are still on the thin side.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Who Buys Fish on?

its a earned Event and choice even like real Wild Hunting not planted fakes For Kids at the Candy stores :

It takes Risks time planning and talents 

to exceed and feed these Reds and I don't need the Great North to support are Push

Montana, Idaho, BC, Eastern Oregon, Eastern N.Eastern Wa, Cal . and far more states Chase my Rods and Guns 

I thee Punish some 

If I bought Fish or game : the Anurseuym already reduced me to a cupcake ;D

All game Wild Free remote all wild fish farther risks the True sportsman is never a sell out

and He Must Feed Less

They need it more then me.

I MADE SOME PROMISES

I will keep the hunting pictures Topics alone in most are staged PLANTED and released 3/4 DEAD DULL BIRDS Release camps and sites Fact 

A sell out For Reds and Not even close to Hunting or being a sportsman

Hit the hood grocery stores grab a chicken and Run :-X

that supports far more risks and planning then pellet caged turds I mean Birds  ;D

Back to Diet choices and Fish and game and all they do to support are great reds and exceed any Food Processed bag by Miles 

Be happy

Risk some fun

Gut Chuck the Gut it always reminds you of a sell out or a extreme risk or 2? 

Integrity comes from 50 years of demanding the fastballs for Less

not I was a planter on a road Year 3 LOL

food choices can matter the most 

PS I will ship My Earned game and fish To any that ask?

as giving to me is the right choices to make as well

1 or 2 day air Freedom on dry ice and cares


----------



## Sail (Jun 18, 2013)

Proper nutrition for puppies is extremely important! 
Bone disorders begin in puppyhood.

An important aspect to remember is to allow the puppy to grow slowly. 
(Some commercial dog food labeled as puppy food may contain too much protein, fat, denatured vitamins and lack of minrals).

High quality dog food takes that into consideration however, I would not hesitate to look at alternate, natural food sources to supplement the nutrients. 

Ideally, puppies should eat 3 times a day until they are about 6 months of age. From 6 months to about 1 year they should be fed twice daily. Once they are fully grown they can then be switched to one meal a day.

Also, the pup’s bones are still very soft, so avoiding too much exercise and any high impact activities until fully grown may be wise.

www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Pick a (ALS) food and switch. Since this a forum and everybody has an opinion! Just go with the choice the works. I started PPP ALS at 1 year. Never looked back, free feed 2.1/4cups a day. Dog eats half when I'm at work the other half when I get home. EZ keeper I add cottage cheese during hunting season.


----------

